
Programming Books You Wish You Read Earlier - majikarp
https://gitconnected.com/post/programming-books-you-wish-you-read-earlier-aa834e095358
======
masonic
This is a redirect to another article[0] of this submitter, which is just a
wrapper for affiliate links (as are many of their submits). It was flagged
down in its original form for spamming.

[0] [https://zeroequalsfalse.press/posts/programming-books-you-
wi...](https://zeroequalsfalse.press/posts/programming-books-you-wish-you-
read-earlier/)

